# Looking for a Samoyed breeder



## livxx (Jul 7, 2020)

Me and my boyfriend currently own a 2 year old female Akita. We've been wanting to buy another puppy for a while now and we're quite set on looking for a male Samoyed, we've done a lot of research on them and are just in love with the breed! The only problem is we can't find any breeders in the UK. We're willing to go on a waiting list if we can find a reputable breeder but we've just had no luck with our search. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

There's a few breeders listed on Champ Dogs.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Also the Kennel Club breeders page and ‘find a puppy’ page.

If nobody currently has a litter then it’s worth contacting breeders anyway and networking.


----------



## roxanne hussain (Sep 11, 2020)

I too am looking for a Samoyed breeder, I have emailed a few, some have responded, some haven't.

Any ideas or willI have to fgive up my search


----------

